# Daily Mail article about two mums on birth certificate



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

A friend sent me this article  - shame it's full of inaccuracies! Not the first baby to have two mums on her birth certificate, but the first who went to the tabloids perhaps.  What a cute baby - but I couldn't help but think "So many babies with two mums have been born on FF since the law changed!" 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1267923/Lily-Britains-baby-women-parents-birth-certificate--Mummies-tell-Dad.html

Shame about the obnoxious commenters as well.  I'm afraid I can't help but read any Daily Mail (or Daily Fail as I like to call them ) articles about LGBT issues without detecting an underlying current of homophobia... 

No offence intended though if the ladies in the article are FFers - congratulations, you have a gorgeous baby girl. 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

not too bad for th daily hate x


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

just readig some of the comments people left about the article made me SSSOOOO mad!!

Congrats Natalie and Betty!

Rach


----------



## dyketastic (Nov 21, 2008)

Def not accurate info by the Daily Mail as we registered our little one on 17th Feb and i'm pretty sure we werent even the first in Hackney


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Not accurate at all - some of you may find this reply article in Bionews by Louisa interesting.

http://www.bionews.org.uk/page_59481.asp

Happy reading!

Natalie

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

